# Foiles pleads not guilty today and....



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

...as he left the courtroom, he was served with a summons to appear in court in Edmonton, Alberta, on April 5, the same day his trial is scheduled to start in Springfield. Details of the summons were not immediately available.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

We need an update. I searched for Edmonton news about him but I found Nada. I sure hope they ban him from hunting.....forever


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

His Canadian court appearance has been moved to August.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Penney Auction spam deleted.


----------

